# 2018 HSS1332ATD - Crane lifting points



## j8j (Oct 19, 2018)

Has anyone lifted the HSS1332ATD with straps or other attachments with a crane. I need to lift mine this way and wonder where good points to lift from are or do I need to put it on a pallet and strap to that. Thanks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Interesting. There are no factory designed lifting points, youd have to fabricate your own. The pallet idea is your easiest solution.


----------



## j8j (Oct 19, 2018)

To put some facts to this I called Honda support in Atlanta and they said there is no lift points on this unit. They only recommend pallet type lifting. I don't like that kind of lift as it creates another fail point in strapping the blower to the pallet and more weight especially when the pallet is wet and snow covered. So I will spend some think time and see if there is some strong points to install lift points or strap points. Auger shaft and the bottom of the tracks with a strap spreader bow look promising.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The auger shaft isn’t full length from side to side. I’d avoid that as a mounting point. 

I don’t think there is an easy proper solution. Better off fabricating something as opposed to bending or breaking something.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I've done a fair amount of rigging and hoisting including motorcycles and yacht tenders... I would attach 2 load ring eyes with long strap loops to the upper holes on each side of the auger housing and two shorter strap loops around the handlebars below the control panel. You pass the loop around the bars or through the eye and then through itself to bind the load end, and then attach all the loops to the hoist hook or shackle.


----------



## j8j (Oct 19, 2018)

Tabora, good ideas. I'll be up in the shop tomorrow and look at the sizes for the set up. IIRC the unit is under 400lbs so each attach point should be under 100lbs. Looks like good distribution points you picked.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I too struggled with this question, but for the single stage model. Before I bought my HSS724 ACTD I had a single stage HS520. It was just a little too heavy to lift without risking a back injury for a 50 year old, and too awkward to roll up ramps due to wheel size. So I built a truck bed crane. For lifting points I replaced the shroud cover that bolts to the engine and frame with eye bolts (4) and used these to lift.

When I got the HSS724 ACTD I bought ramps and avoided the issue, but only for the truck. But am still wondering how I will lift it onto my welding table when it needs major repair.

If you figure this out please post.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

j8j said:


> Looks like good distribution points you picked.


I always try to attach to the load as high as possible so that the load's CG is below the lowest hoist points and centered, especially on a narrow load... I have witnessed a bottom-slung narrow load that managed to flip upside down while in the air due to a high, off-center CG, and then you're stuck with a miserable recovery and inevitable damage.

Also, when you size your loop straps, remember to keep the strap angle at least 45 to 60 degrees to horizontal.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> When I got the HSS724 ACTD I bought ramps and avoided the issue, but only for the truck. But am still wondering how I will lift it onto my welding table when it needs major repair.


How about a motorcycle service lift table? They have a nice, inexpensive one at Harbor Freight (less than $300 with Super-Coupon). I have the smaller hydraulic lift table cart ($150ish with coupon) with a little ramp to drive blowers, mowers, etc. onto it.
https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lbs-steel-motorcycle-lift-68892.html
https://www.harborfreight.com/500-lbs-capacity-hydraulic-table-cart-60730.html


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

CalgaryPT said:


> So I built a truck bed crane. For lifting points I replaced the shroud cover that bolts to the engine and frame with eye bolts (4) and used these to lift.


Wait, what's a truck bed crane??


----------



## j8j (Oct 19, 2018)

Truck bed crane like at Harbor Freight. I put one in too. Replaced the hand crank with a 2500lb Harbor Freight electric winch. Works a charm for lifting things like snow blowers, generators and other heavy items. I've lifted 400 - 500 pounds with mine easily. Make sure you figure out how to make some connection to the frame or other accomodation for the lever involved at the crane base. If you just bolt it too the bed it will bend the bed of your truck. I built a cross member frame out of 1.5"x.025" square tubing and 3/8" plate. Bolted to the frame etc.

I use cranes in the shop for equipment too. I find ramps cumbersome and risky on slip out or drive off, I have them and use them but prefer cranes for most equipment moving and servicing.

Here are links to the crane parts I used
https://www.harborfreight.com/12-ton-capacity-pickup-truck-crane-with-cable-winch-60731.html
https://www.harborfreight.com/2500-...winch-with-wireless-remote-control-61297.html

The winch is kind of lighter duty, 2500lbs is pushing it even on the last row of wire on the spool but under 1000lb it does just fine so is a good match for the crane, you may have to change/drill/tap a couple of bolt holes on the crane to fit the winch and The crane is OK, typical Chinesium welding that isn't that wonderful to look at but no signs of being weak. All in all it's functional and affordable.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Not a Honda, but I did life a heavy blower with an engine hoist before. I used 3 strap clamps similar to these except they were just 1 strap each: https://www.harborfreight.com/1000-...atcheting-tie-down-straps-set-of-4-63416.html

1 strap around each axel and one ahead of the tractor unit around the impeller housing. It was a heavy duty engine hoist and it was extended (but the blower weight did not exceed the hoist max load weight) and was able to lift the blower and put it into the back of a pickup. by adjusting the length of the straps I was able to keep the blower level while raising it.
I now use ramps but in a pinch I'd use this method again.


----------

